# Finishing oak stairs



## robsuffolk (17 Mar 2011)

This is my first post but have been lurking for some time so go easy on me!
I have recently purchased a solid oak staircase for a house I'm renovating currently, and am confused by what to finish it with I was all for going down the poly x hardwax oil route but speaking with an old school cabinet maker he said don't go near oil/wax and use a varnish (he said he could get some proper commercial stuff which is harder)
I like the idea of oil as all the floors are oiled oak but what something that’s hardwearing, non yellowing which shows the beauty of the wood, I’m not staining it just leaving it natural colour.
Any advice would be appreciated before I buy some testers to see the outcome.


----------



## ade1 (17 Mar 2011)

hi, earlier this afternoon i'd rang liberon helpline about their Natural Finish Interior Varnish, no use for what i needed in the end but it is good for the likes of floors etc apparently & i know rustins do a very durable floor varnish (needs to be mixed with a hardener which comes with it). would have to agree with your cabinetmaker as far as flooring goes.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (18 Mar 2011)

Have you tried just wetting the floor with a damp cloth? Would you be happy with this colour? If so then a single pack waterbased finish like Aquacoat SP Matt will do this and not yellow over time. It is also far more durable than a hardwax oil and dries quickly in 1-2 hours so the floor could be finished in one day. It also comes in three finishes but the matt version is by far the most subtle. Other similar products include Bona Resident. 

Really hope this helps 
Ian McAslan


----------



## robsuffolk (18 Mar 2011)

Hi Thanks for the advise so far all the floors are currently oiled with osmo poly x hardwax satin oil which seems to be wearing reasonbly well in the few months they have been down, the stairs are currently untreated but tend to be be subjected to more abuse than floors with knocks bumps etc. I've read on other forums that using a sanding sealer and then oiling or using beeswax may the best option rather than using a varnish.


----------



## yetloh (20 Mar 2011)

If you want to retian the maximum beauty of the wood then Polyx oil is not the best. Its lack of transparency in the tin is reflected in some obscuring of lustre; in a side by side test with a properly transparent finish, the difference is clearly noticeable. In my experience, the same goes for water borne finishes which can also leave the wood looking rather cold and lifeless. I have an oak staircase which was finished many years ago with a satin polyurethane varnish and it still looks good.

Jim


----------



## andersonec (20 Mar 2011)

I have a flooring manufacturer nearby where I often pop to buy some timber, his main timber is Walnut Ash and Oak, he uses nothing but Osmo and in my opinion, oil brings out the grain better than any varnish. I just finished cladding the rear of a friends house with Oak, oiled with Osmo and it is just beautiful.


----------



## yetloh (20 Mar 2011)

I am sure it is but how long will it stay like that? Also, it is rather unrealistic to compare the outside of a house with furniture or an area inside a house that is subject to close examination. It is certainly the case that a clear oil like Danish oil will give a very fine finish but Polyx oil is not clear and this lack of clarity does translate into some loss of visual "life". You won't notice it on the outside of a house but on finely prepared lustrous wood it is easily noticeable; I only say this because I have tried it in a side by side test. I have nothing against Polyx oil, I use it myself on interior joinery but I would never use it where I wanted to preserve the maximum beauty of the wood which is what Robsuffolk who started this thread asked for.

By the way, Rob, welcome to the forum.

Jim


----------



## Woodfinish Man (21 Mar 2011)

Rob, there's no doubt that SSS and wax , in our opinion, gives one of the best finishes that anyone could hope for. The only problem is that unless you're willing to re-wax the staircase every couple of weeks then I would avoid it. Also, it would produce a very slippery staircase.

If you're happy with the floor and keen to keep both areas looking the same then go forOsmo Polyx HWO Satin.

If you're after a far more durable, but similar looking finish, then go for Polyurethane Floor Finish Matt

All the best


----------



## robsuffolk (23 Mar 2011)

Hi, thanks for the advise I managed to get a small pot of Osmo polyx satin and I prefer the colour change over a clear finish, but am looking for something harder wearing listening to the advice given so am going to go for a Polyurethane Floor Finish.
Thanks for all your help

Regards

Rob


----------



## Digit (23 Mar 2011)

Which leads me nicely to my problem. On a fresh bottle of Boiled Linseed Oil I'm instructed that it shouldn't be used on Oak, why?

Roy.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (24 Mar 2011)

That's a new one to us. We've sold Boiled Linseed Oil for many years and have never informed any customers that it can't be used on oak. Can't think of any reason why they should say that, strange.


----------



## Digit (24 Mar 2011)

It was certainly new to me, I've used it for some years and can not recall any problems, hence my surprise.

Roy.


----------

